
Age-Discrimination Suit Against Google Seeks Class Action for Engineers - Jerry2
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3669980/Age-discrimination-lawsuit-against-Google-expand.html
======
ChuckMcM
This will be an interesting one to watch. I know a number of people who felt
that their "rejection" was due to their age. I'm not sure if the case has much
merit but would love to see what discovery turns up. The median age of
engineers vs the median age of Google engineers is certainly something worth
understanding.

